# Celebrities LOVE Their Goyards - PICS ONLY



## LoveThatThing

All pics were from the Calling all Goyard thread...from page 1 to 116! 

NO CHATTER please, pics only


----------



## LoveThatThing




----------



## LoveThatThing




----------



## LoveThatThing




----------



## LoveThatThing




----------



## LoveThatThing

These were from the Celeb and their wallet thread;

Christina Ricci and her Goyard wallet
















Mandy Moore and her Goyard wallet






Nicole Ritchie with a Goyard wallet











Pamela Anderson with her Goyard wallet


----------



## LoveThatThing

Ashley Olsen's Goyard wallet





Cameron Diaz's white St.Louis (looks like a pm)





Nicky Hilton's blk St.Louis PM





Goyard's St.Louis totes


----------



## LoveThatThing

HK Celeb & model





HK Celeb & singer





TW celeb & actress Terry Kwan





Karolina's St.Louis with customized stripes





HK actress & singer with her Croisiere (sp?)


----------



## LoveThatThing

Hilary Duff really likes her Goyards...


----------



## LoveThatThing

Nicky Hilton seems to be a big fan of Goyard, too 




















At the McQueens show





From the NY Time


----------



## LoveThatThing

Tina Brown with her Goyard




Credit: Gastro Chic Blog

Rodarte&#8217;s Laura Mulleavy with her Goyard Jeanne Handbag (looks like a MM Jeanne)




Credit: BagBliss


----------



## LoveThatThing

Kirsten Dunst's Goyard Majordome












Credit: 00o00 Blogspot

Diane Kruger





Shania Twain


----------



## LoveThatThing

Simon Doonan, creative director of Barneys NY. LOVE the agenda/notebook with the initials !!! 





Spotting a Goyard in the background..




Credit: Beautiful things Blogspot

Not a celeb but he's got good taste !! 




Credit: Street Peepers

Another one with Nicky Hilton and her Goyard




Credit:BagThatStyle.com


----------



## annalcg

Here's a new one of Simon Doonan with his Grand Bleu MM at Alexander Wang Spring 2010  Love it!


----------



## annalcg

Hilary Duff at Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week with her Goyard Pochette Bois


----------



## bextasy

Carla Bruni


----------



## bextasy

LeAnn Rimes with her Pink St.Louis PM


----------



## bextasy

LeAnn with another Goyard


----------



## LoveThatThing

Here is Kim K with her Saigon from the Celeb bags and style thread.


----------



## ahertz

Jessica Simpson


----------



## annalcg

Not  celebrity, but was posted Friday 13 November on The Sartorialist.

Goyard Ambassade

On The Street... 7th Ave., NYC


----------



## LoveThatThing

Nicky Hilton toting her Saigon MM, looks like she's a big fan of Goyard!
















The dog is not a celeb, but the owner is, a Taiwanese singer Elva Hsiao ^^^^


----------



## LoveThatThing

Here's another one with Nicky with her Sac Vendome, November 2009.





Jamie Lynn-Sigler with her St. Louis (looks like a PM), November 2009.


----------



## chay

Hilary Duff with her St Louis (could anyone tell if that's a PM or GM?)


----------



## annalcg

Hilary Duff shopping with her St. Louis PM

Photos via Just Jared


----------



## annalcg

Ashley Olsen with a Goyard Boeing (and a guy carrying it for her)

Photos via tpf thread Olsen Twins Style Thread


----------



## LoveThatThing

Nicky Hilton's Goyard wallet from the Celebrities and their WALLETS thread.


----------



## chay

Leann Rimes with another one of her Goyard pieces (Ambassade?)


----------



## annalcg

This is not quite a celebrity, but a gentleman sitting front row at Jean Paul Gaultier's Fall 2010 Menswear collection in Paris has an Ambassade. 

He and his Goyard showed up in the background of all the runway pics! See... there it is...

Photos via GQ


----------



## bgarmstr

Here are a couple more pics of Kanye West with his Goyard backpack, which I assume is a custom order.  On another note, I saw Robin Thicke, another musician, carry a Goyard ambassade in his Sex Therapy music video.


----------



## annalcg

Making the Kanye photos larger...


----------



## sarag505

Nicole Richie with her orange St. Louis GM


----------



## Cari284

In Paris


----------



## LoveThatThing

Sorry if any of these are reposts..
Nicky Hilton with her white Jeanne MM or GM..








Hilary Duff




TW model with St. Louis totes, all look like PM to me


----------



## LoveThatThing

Spotted a black/black St. Louis on Corina Lau, a Hong Kong actress, pics taken from the Ferragamo & Celebs thread.


----------



## sarag505

Not sure if this exact photo has been posted, but Nicole Richie with her white St Louis GM. Thought it showed the GM size on a very petite figure well!


----------



## LV LoVee

Found this today on x17online
Leanne Rimes with her White St Louis (looks like pm to me?)


----------



## sarag505

Nicky Hilton with a sky blue Fidji hobo (photos from X17online)


----------



## kkjj

Wang Fei and her St. Louis Goyard


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

_*Karl Lagerfeld's modest collection*_.


----------



## sarag505

Gwyneth Paltrow with a St. Louis in sky blue (probably GM?)


----------



## LV LoVee

The girl next to Lindsey Lohan has a black Jeannee


----------



## annalcg

Bryanboy's Croisiere











Photos via Bryanboy


----------



## LoveThatThing

Another pic of Lindsay Lohan and her Jeanne at Cannes




Someone toting a blue St.Louis behind Sandra Bullock at the Oscar's


----------



## ichoizen

Hello there, I'm a newbie here.

Here is a guy name TOP from k-pop Idol grop 'BIG BANG' I saw him carried a Goyard but i don't know anythings about Goyard much. Would you guys tell me the name of Goyard that he has please includs on his solo MV too.





He ordered a Goyard Jeanne for his mom right?.





A green one with his favorites toy Be@rbrick.





The picture from his solo MV. It's a lot of Goyard there,would you mind to tell me? please..

Thank you,


----------



## lubird217

I've seen Kathy Griffin's Goyard twice on the d-list show this season! She must be making some A-list $$$


----------



## chay

Gwyneth Paltrow in Paris (July 8th)


----------



## DisCo

Hilary duff


----------



## tvstar

Christina Ricci:

http://img245.imagevenue.com/img.ph..._a_liquor_store_in_Los_Feliz_13_122_524lo.JPG


----------



## ariellin5

China's very famous singer--Fei Wang

I know she is the fan of Goyard, could someone tell me what is the name of this bag?


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## LVuittonLuvr

*Gwyneth Palthrow with her Saint Louis GM*


----------



## annalcg

Nicole Richie with her white St. Louis GM!






Photo Courtesy of ****yeahnicolerichie.tumblr.com


----------



## IFFAH

G-Dragon of Big Bang, South Korea


----------



## Cari284

I'm sorry, I'm trying to decide on a size and I'm just wondering about these sizes.. Which sizes are they?


----------



## Cari284

Hillary Duff and more:

http://highendrearend.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/goyard1.jpg

http://highendrearend.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/goyard21.jpg



From the website: http://highendrearend.wordpress.com/2010/05/14/to-die-for-fridays-goyard-groove/


----------



## Cari284

Garancé

Do you think it's a PM or a GM?


----------



## blazedog

Cute Messenger style Bag - Anyone know the official name?

Credit Starstyle.com


----------



## blazedog

St Louis Tote


----------



## DisCo

Jane Krakowski


----------



## DisCo

Rumer Willis


----------



## cmiller5292

Leighton Meester in The Roomate


----------



## blazedog

Belvedere


----------



## blazedog

Nicki again


----------



## LoveThatThing

Credit: The Style Blog by Gigi
Saw her blog posted by IFFAH on the Socalites and their Hermes thread. Thought to share it here when I saw her Bois clutch, she wears it well!


----------



## blazedog

St Louis Tote


----------



## LoveThatThing

Shu Qi with her St. Louis





Faye Wong with the Croisiere





Carina Lau with her St.Louis





Credit:MPlife.com


----------



## LoveThatThing

Fergie in St. Barts with her white Goyard (model??)





Julianne Moore with her St. Louis





Nicky with her Fidji





Diane Kruger with her St. Louis









credit: Coolspotters


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Hilary Duff with a Green Saint Louis


----------



## r15324

Not a celebrity, but a red Commores is seen in the background at the Goyard concession at Barneys NY in the 'Let There Be Light' episode of Sex And The City. That's Sarah Jessica Parker wearing the red tartan coat.


----------



## monogram_boy

I'm surprised no one has posted KEANU REEVES!  

Here he is on various occasions sportin' his beloved Boeing 50...


----------



## irishlass1029

Stole this from the Hermes forum.

Dita Von Teese


----------



## Sabinalynn

Hilary Duff..
sorry if any are reposts!


----------



## Sabinalynn

more:


----------



## Sabinalynn

Kardashians:


----------



## Sabinalynn

more celebs


----------



## blazedog

Mrs. Maguire


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff 
(Just Jared)


----------



## DisCo

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

*Kim K with her Saigon*


----------



## bobobob

Dree Hemingway 
Credit: pics.rachelzoe


----------



## rx4dsoul

Emily Weiss - Into the Gloss blogger and Teen Vogue Fashion Assistant
credit:vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Jane Krakowski at LAX (Los Angeles International Airport)
Credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Swizz Beatz
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Joel Madden credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Pam Anderson credit:zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tommy Hilfiger credit: thecoveteur


----------



## Cari284

From Paris FW


----------



## bobobob

Janet Jackson credit:justjared


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Petra Ecclestone credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Orlando Bloom credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Shields credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Model Jessica Hart credit: zimbio


----------



## blazedog

St Louis - Jennifer Meyer


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Tesse credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chelsea Handler credit: zimbio


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kerry Washington as Olivia Pope, a hotshot lawyer and PR Specialist on the show Scandal with a Goyard tote:


----------



## fumi

Busy Philipps







credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Fergie credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Kourtney Kardashian






credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Jayde Nicole credit: zimbio


----------



## qudz104

Shilpa Shetty (Bollywood actress and Celebrity Big Brother winner)

http://ibnlive.in.com/photogallery/6534.html


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kate Hudson credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Queen Latifah credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Connor Cruise credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Bell


----------



## bobobob

Pamela Anderson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Real Housewives of Miami star Adriana De Moura credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Renee Zellweger credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Carole Radziwill credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

^ more pics of Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Fergie credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Giada De Laurentiis credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Pharrell Williams credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush credit: zimbio


----------



## MrGoyard

Adriana from RHoM with her St. Louis GM


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Debra Messing credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rebecca Gayheart credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rebecca Gayheart  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: celebrtity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Brian Atwood


----------



## mlemee

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Paula Patton credit: justjared


----------



## TankerToad

Hilary Duff's inspirational clutch


----------



## bobobob

David Furnish credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard credit: zimbio


----------



## mlemee

Not celebs but didn't know where to put these and I love the printing on one.

style.com


----------



## bobobob

Usher credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Belinda Carlisle


----------



## bobobob

Beyoncé


----------



## bobobob

Jane Krakowski


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Osbourne credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Osbourne  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jane Krakowski  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## ic_locon

Hilary Duff Out In LA with her yellow Goyard St. Louis tote bag, 2013.


----------



## bobobob

Giada De Laurentiis  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kimberly Stewart  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rebecca Gayheart  credit: zimbio


----------



## jessdressed

Reese Witherspoon and her Voltaire in grey

Zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kimberly Stewart  credit: zimbio


----------



## ic_locon

Hilary Duff. Photo courtesy of people.com.


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad credit: purseblog


----------



## karo

Rebbeca Gayheart


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Chelsea Handler


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(Source: Gonzalo/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## cyeo

Naya Rivera from Glee
Source:http://naya-rivera.com/candidsd


----------



## cyeo

Kerry Washington from Scandal.


----------



## cyeo

Chris Brown.


----------



## cyeo

Usher with his Goyard brolly.


----------



## cyeo

Orlando Bloom.


----------



## cyeo

Keanu Reeves


----------



## cyeo

Joel Madden


----------



## cyeo

Pharrell


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

David Furnish


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Gayheart


----------



## steph22

David Furnish
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Kimberly Stewart zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Chelsea Handler
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## Helloitsjackk

http://www.glasses.com.cn/documents/news/2010-2-25/201022516147501.jpg


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Osbourne zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Osbourne zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

David Furnish


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## steph22

Busy Philips


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rebecca
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Stewart 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(Source: Gonzalo/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kimberly Stewart zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Stewart 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Princess Madeleine of Sweden


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Jamie-Lynn Sigler


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Bruce Willis


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Kimberly Stewart zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts


----------



## steph22

Princess Madeleine of Sweden


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## bobobob

A$AP Rocky zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Mike Comrie carrying Hilary's St. Louis


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Padma Lakshmi


----------



## TankerToad

German socialite


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Jordana Brewster


----------



## bobobob

Jessie J


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## goyardlove

Hyomin from T-ara (Korean singer)


----------



## goyardlove

Beyonce's Goyard trunks..!


----------



## goyardlove

ASAP Rocky


----------



## goyardlove

Korean celebrity Kris, from EXO (boy band)


----------



## steph22

Jamie Lynn Sigler


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice 



​


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Emma Hemming


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Jamie-Lynn Sigler 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## jessivana

chiara ferragni


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Melissa Odabash (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Doutzen Kroes
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Gayheart


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## lillly

I love seeing how Kourtney wears her yellow tote! http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-UUvgN9D6P...WLg/s640/aa62d5849a5745bb74dc7e477d5d379f.jpg


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Giada De Laurentiis
(Source: Gvk)


----------



## steph22

Victoria Beckham


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## elsa_w

Korean Celebrity


----------



## steph22

Jamie-Lynn Sigler


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Azealia Banks


----------



## bobobob

Naya Rivera


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Zac Efron


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## MrGoyard

Candace Cameron Bure with her St. Louis in light blue


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## MrGoyard

Monica Lewinsky with her Goyard Saint Louis GM in grey


----------



## miriammarquez

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## miriammarquez

*Tamara Ecclestone Rutland Instgram picture of her daughter and her passport cover
*


----------



## miriammarquez

Shay Mitchell's Instagram of her passport cover


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## itsmealexandra

Does anyone know the color combination Reese is using for her monogram? Is it red with the orange as the secondary/background color? I kind of love it. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## MrGoyard

Rebecca Judd on Instagram:


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## miriammarquez

Sami Miro


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Louise Redknapp


----------



## bobobob

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn


----------



## allyn

steph22 said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> View attachment 2859650




I adore Reese Witherspoon's grey GM! She's the reason I want it in grey too.


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Hailey Duff


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

miriammarquez said:


> Kendall Jenner



I think that Bourget belongs to Kris Jenner, not Kendall. Kendall's middle name is Nicole.


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## Celia_Hish

Not sure if it's ok to post here, anyway Nice personalized goyard gris tote, pic courtesy from pootsville


----------



## miriammarquez

Haylie Duff


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pic courtesy from IG : pooburr 

Nice personalized Goyard Gris tote


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Munn  Out in Los Angeles, March 2015


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner with Kris Jenner's suitcases


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## miriammarquez

Rihanna's BFF Melissa Ford


----------



## bobobob

Patti LaBelle zimbio


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pic courtesy by @pooburr IG


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Melissa George


----------



## miriammarquez

Giada de laurentiis


----------



## steph22

Haylie Duff


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## Celia_Hish

Courtesy pic by Stephanie Er from her IG (pooburr)


----------



## Celia_Hish

Courtesy pic by Stephanie Er (from IG : pooburr)


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rosanna Arquette


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## miriammarquez

Queen Latifah arrived at Paris' Charles De Gaulle airport with her rumoured girlfriend Eboni Nichols on Monday


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Tallulah Willis


----------



## steph22

Australian designer Colette Dinnigan


----------



## miriammarquez

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> tallulah willis
> 
> View attachment 3072045


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osborne


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## OneMoreDay

Miroslava Duma and a blue Saigon at NYFW via NAP's Instagram.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Shilpa Shetty and her monogrammed St. Louis.



Source: http://www.highheelconfidential.com...-bachchan-and-jaya-bachchan-with-goyard-bags/


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## miriammarquez

Jane Krakowski


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## miriammarquez

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## steph22

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## miriammarquez

Mindy Kaling


----------



## miriammarquez

ASAP Rocky


----------



## miriammarquez

Lauren Conrad is seen at LAX on December 7, 2015.


----------



## miriammarquez

Keke Palmer


----------



## MrGoyard

miriammarquez said:


> Keke Palmer


 Fake. That color does not exist.


----------



## MyLVAddict

Totes fake - look at how the bottom of the bag is ripped up


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Upton


----------



## miriammarquez

Vanessa Bryant


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## sarkat

Miroslava Duma with Goyard Saigon bag


----------



## miriammarquez

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## miriammarquez

Chelsea Handler


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## miriammarquez

Jamie-Lynn Sigler


----------



## steph22

Michelle Collins


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## miriammarquez

Catt Sadler


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## miriammarquez

ASAP Rocky


----------



## steph22

Courtney Sixx


----------



## miriammarquez

Rachel Roy


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## miriammarquez

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## acjoy

Just watched the movie The Boss with Melissa McCarthy and she was carrying a Godard st louis! I was excited to see a goyard in a movie! I couldn't find a picture but I found this picture.


----------



## miriammarquez

Lucy Liu


----------



## miriammarquez

Tallulah Willis


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## miriammarquez

The Weeknd


----------



## miriammarquez

Big Sean


----------



## miriammarquez

Future


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## MrGoyard

Izabel Goulart with her personalised orange Saint Louis GM


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Tallulah Willis


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Giada De Laurentiis


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Lucy Liu


----------



## steph22

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Xenia Tchoumitcheva


----------



## steph22

Andreja Pejic


----------



## miriammarquez

Maria Bello


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Jenna Bush Hager


----------



## steph22

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song


----------



## steph22

Camille Rowe


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## c18027

Great photos, steph22!


----------



## MrGoyard

miriammarquez said:


> Maria Bello


Fake


----------



## rulebabe

miriammarquez said:


> Kerry Washington


What size is this please? It looks great on her


----------



## steph22

Belinda Carlisle


----------



## MrGoyard

steph22 said:


> Camille Rowe
> 
> View attachment 3592101


Fake


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## steph22

Claire Holt


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lauren Conrad


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Anne Heche


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Julie Benz


----------



## OneMoreDay

Amanda Lear, French actress and former model.


----------



## steph22

Anwar Hadid


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Jamie Lynn Sigler


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Jamie Lynn Sigler


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Jamie-Lynn Sigler


----------



## steph22

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Selena Gomez (for a movie or video shoot)


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Devon Aoki


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## Dooneysta




----------



## Dooneysta

MC’s assistant toting MC’s Hermès & Goyard


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Melissa George


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Anwar Hadid


----------



## steph22

Xenia Tchoumitcheva


----------



## steph22

Amelia Gray Hamlin


----------



## bobobob

Blac Chyna


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anwar Hadid zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anwar Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

Anwar Hadid


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Azealia Banks


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Penelope Disick


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## bobobob

Selma Blair


----------



## bobobob

Selma Blair


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner's 21st birthday gift from her mom


----------



## steph22

Harry Styles


----------



## bobobob

Cameron Diaz


----------



## bobobob

Brenda Song


----------



## steph22

Matthew Koma


----------



## steph22

David Furnish


----------



## steph22

Naomie Harris


----------



## steph22

Anwar Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Mason Disick


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Witney Carson


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Luka Sabbat


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## TC1

.


----------



## alizhan

bobobob said:


> Kris Jenner



All these filthy rich are destroying the brand....sigh


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Korean rapper Zico


----------



## bobobob

Claire Forlani


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## OneMoreDay

Victoria Beckham.


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Picture deleted - wrong pic


----------



## Usendsi

I am looking for Saint Louis Claire Voie.

Any ideas?


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## easystreet25

Marcus Stroman, pitcher for the Toronto Blue Jays


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Haylie Duff


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## steph22

Lilly Becker


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Maya Hawke


----------



## steph22

David Furnish


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Rose Huntington-Whiteley (2nd pic)


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Min Hyo-Rin


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

David Furnish


----------



## steph22

Hayley Hasselhoff


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Nick Jonas


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Chanel Iman


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Witney Carson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Roxy Jacenko


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Sanikki

Over this


----------



## Sanikki

Not sure if it was added before.


----------



## steph22

Eniko Parrish


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Scott Disick


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Michelle Collins


----------



## steph22

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## steph22

Olympic snowboarder Shaun White


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williama


----------



## steph22

Brooklyn Beckham


----------



## steph22

Roselyn Sanchez


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Anwar Hadid


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Jane Krakowski


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

A$AP Rocky


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Christy Turlington


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Shepherd


----------



## steph22

Lisa Armstrong


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

ASAP Rocky


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Shepherd


----------



## tabbyco

Suhana Khan


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## goodatlife

Lee Jin of Fin.K.L (Kpop)


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## songan

Cecelia Liu (刘诗诗)


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## songan




----------



## steph22

Travis Barker


----------



## steph22

Dania Ramirez


----------



## songan

*Hailey Baldwin Bieber*




	

		
			
		

		
	
Goyard Jouvence Toiletry Pouch
^ Linda Farrow x the Attico Gigi Rectangular Sunglasses in Black 

SOURCE:


			http://www.starstyle.com


----------



## songan

*Rihanna*


Goyard Belharra Canvas Tote Bag
^ Awge Trucker Hat
Prada Cable Cardigan
Amina Muaddi Henson Sandals

SOURCE: 
	

			http://www.starstyle.com


----------



## goodatlife

Green St. Louis PM tote on TV show White Lotus


----------



## songan

*Sydney Carver - *socialite, freelance writer, social media maven
Sydney debates whether to buy the Goyard Anjou in MM or the St Louis tote in GM







 SOURCE: summerwind blog


----------



## songan

*Lauren Conrad -* fashion entrepreneur and ex-reality TV star


	

		
			
		

		
	
 GOYARD Boeing Duffle & St. Louis Tote


^ These are the only Lauren Conrad Goyard images not already posted. Images are circa 2009.


----------



## songan

Old photos of *Lila Moss* (model, daughter of Kate Moss) with rose red/pink St. Louis in GM & *Kate Moss *(retired supermodel) with black/brown St. Louis in GM



SOURCE: pinterest


----------



## songan

*Anwar Hadid *- model and entrepreneur, brother of supermodels

There's plenty of images of Anwar Hadid using the same bag if you search history of this thread. No duplicates. Here's two more images of Anwar Hadid with his Goyard Belvedere Bag in light blue on different occasions:



SOURCE: purseblog


----------



## songan

*Anwar Hadid *- model and fashion/music entrepreneur 


^Goyard Ambassade Bag


----------



## songan

*Pharrell Williams *


Goyard Diplomat Briefcase in yellow


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis (filming)


----------



## songan

*Bella Hadid - *supermodel and muse to fashion designers


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## songan

South Korea beauty Gianna Jun / Jun Ji Hyun (전지현) acted as the drama queen Cheon Song Yi in You Who Came From The Stars (별에서 온 그대).
In episode 18, she carried a blue Goyard bag accessorized with a paisley scarf.


SOURCE: SBS network
ID Credit: songan


----------



## songan

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Connie Britton


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## songan

Vanessa Hudgens 
Oliver Coreaux Goyard Shrine St. Louis GM Tote


SOURCE: celebmafia.com


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## songan

Witney Carson - professional latin ballroom dancer & choreographer in the TV show Dancing with the Stars


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 13, 2021 - BERLIN, GERMANY
Actress Sandra Lambeck




SOURCE: Gettyimages.ie


----------



## songan

Fashionista Karin Tiegl


----------



## songan

Mila Kunis


----------



## songan

Rosie Huntington Whitely - British supermodel


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## songan

Amanda Steele - model signed with IMG Models


----------



## songan

Actor Alton Mason


----------



## songan

Delilah Hamlin (commercial model and daughter of Lisa Rinna) was spotted adjusting her Goyard tote by paparazzi outside of a sushi restaurant in Beverly Hills.


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Scott Disick


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## cloverleigh

Laverne Cox (“Inventing Anna”)


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Evangeline Lilly


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Brooke Mueller


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Tallulah Willis


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Maude Apatow


----------



## steph22

Maya Hawke


----------



## steph22

Travis Barker


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Yara Shahidi


----------



## steph22

David Furnish


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## allanrvj

Brooklyn Beckham (video here)


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Victoria Beckham


----------



## HAZE MAT

Westside Gunn rocking that Goyard bag!


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------

